# White River Report



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was jk with ya about the bar. But gravel? Thats a whole different ball game no pun intended.


----------



## herbfisherman (Oct 20, 2011)

this is my second year chasing these steelies, so i'm still trying to learn where and when is the best times to catch them in different rivers. i've heard in the spring they like to hang out in the shallows, so i figured a trip back to the white would be perfect come april/may

herb was always free


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hows this when you go back up in april may do the same kind of fishing you did when you were just there. The fish on the gravel will be spooked from people trying to snag them and you could get labeled as a snagger in some form or another theres many different terms depending on gear. Get away from everyone and fish the good runs and holes and it will be way better than the gravel. Just my 2 cents


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry I never updated with our trip results. There were 6 of us out there I went 1-2 and a buddy went 1-1....There were a few around but they were pretty tight lipped!! Here is a pic of the one I caught. Pink marabou jig with a chartuese spawn bag did this guy in!! Water was very very slightly stained so I opted to go with 4lbs leader as well. It was an 11min battle but worth it.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> Oh no herb.


OH NO !! LOL!

For some reason this made me laugh...


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

nice fish, first time tying jigs for steel and i was wondering what you guys think, if they will work, or if i need to change anything? any help would be nice. wanted to try somthing differnt. Thanks.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

remington trap said:


> nice fish, first time tying jigs for steel and i was wondering what you guys think, if they will work, or if i need to change anything? any help would be nice. wanted to try somthing differnt. Thanks.


They're hideous, send them all to me, I'll get rid of them for ya.lol. Real nice RT.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

remington trap said:


> nice fish, first time tying jigs for steel and i was wondering what you guys think, if they will work, or if i need to change anything? any help would be nice. wanted to try somthing differnt. Thanks.


Look good to me!!! I am sure you will catch some fish on em!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks! going to give them a shot to day. One more question do you guy's tip them with anything (like spawn or wax worm) or just fish them plain?


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Thanks! going to give them a shot to day. One more question do you guy's tip them with anything (like spawn or wax worm) or just fish them plain?
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: The Michigan Sportsman Forums - Reply to Topic http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3941394#ixzz1i7HSSE1e


I have been having luck tipping my jigs with wax worms this week...at least 2-3 tipped on there. An old timer at my work says he puts spawn bags on his. 

The jigs I have been using are lower profile...closer to an ice fishing jig for pan fish. 

I want to try tipping other stuff on there...what about a small minnow? a leaf worm? a night crawler? Seems like a worm squirming around on the hook would look good to the fish.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

remington trap said:


> Thanks! going to give them a shot to day. One more question do you guy's tip them with anything (like spawn or wax worm) or just fish them plain?


You bet, with those bold colors and.larger profile, you may wanna tip a couple wax worms. If you find the fish prefer a larger offering, a small to medium spawn sack just may be the ticket. Have you ever considered making some spey flies in those color schemes? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Worms, Waxies, Minnies, Wigglers, Butterworms, Gulp baits will all take steelhead on a jig.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Trout King said:


> Worms, Waxies, Minnies, Wigglers, Butterworms, Gulp baits will all take steelhead on a jig.


I wish I had more time to experiment....a still think a juicy night crawler slowly floating by a steelie would work great. 

Interesting you mentioned the gulp baits...I laughed at a friend when he said they were working for him on steelies this past two weeks...next trip out.. when he had 4 fish and I had 1...I had to eat some crow.


----------

